# property???



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

what the best way to look at properties??
my dilema is my husband is working every day and left me to property hunt.... i dont drive so me and my friend drove around looking and so did me and my husband we found a few places but now want to look in a different area such as deira xx


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

best way to look for properties is online classified site or contact any good real estae company they will help you to find the best deals in town.

and here i can share the phone number of the guy who helped me to get my property in JBR he was so kind and did everything on quick note. his number is 
Good Luck !!


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

some reason posts are being deleated from my thred!!! so i cant recive the property agents number :s but thanks anyway


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

oh ya i just noticed its deleted... i dunno why .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It tells you exactly why they have been deleted.
You cannot put personal contact details on the forum.
Only regular posters may give a recommendation for a business.


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It tells you exactly why they have been deleted.
> You cannot put personal contact details on the forum.
> Only regular posters may give a recommendation for a business.




Oh OK , Thank you very much  :focus:


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

well on that note any idea also where i can get a roast..... im craving gravy and roast spuds and meat..... like a toby carvary!?? ha!


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

laurencree said:


> well on that note any idea also where i can get a roast..... im craving gravy and roast spuds and meat..... like a toby carvary!?? ha!


we were talking abt property ?


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

sub0 said:


> we were talking abt property ?


i know but now im thinking of my stumuch ha!!


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

laurencree said:


> i know but now im thinking of my stumuch ha!!


hahahaha..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:focus::focus::focus:


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> :focus::focus::focus:


is that a place or are you telling me to focus?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

laurencree said:


> is that a place or are you telling me to focus?




It tells you to go back to the topic .... lol


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Reading this thread has made my IQ drop at least 5 points.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Feels like America!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Feels like America!


I resemble... Wait, I meant I resent that remark!

We might be dumb, but we are sobert dummies - not drunken dummies...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Enough...


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

any way i have a few bookings today and looked at a appartment for the 2nd time last night in mirdif thats a brilliant deal... soooo back on track now


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

laurencree said:


> any way i have a few bookings today and looked at a appartment for the 2nd time last night in mirdif thats a brilliant deal... soooo back on track now




Good luck


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Good luck


thanks.... just so many properties 2 choose from.lol


----------



## pdq (Dec 28, 2011)

Just to bring it away from food, and back to property for a minute, does anyone have the latest on Dubai Land Department's auctioning of property? 

This may be relevant for people looking to buy property in the next 12 months or so, as there is aparently a new process that is a lot quicker for developers and lenders to recover outstanding debts on a property that has fallen into arrears. 

I read that Barclays have auctioned their first property recently and got a reasonable price for it compaired to the list price. Another article indicated that lenders had over USD$14b outstanding on Dubai property so depending on how this plays out, it could lead to a lot of property coming onto the market in a relatively short time - ie another price crash. If anyone on the forum is in the property market and can advise other forum users I am sure this would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

i already did bring it away from food  and back onto property.... for those that in boxed me thanks but i think i found somwwhere but if i havnt i will contact you... thank you


----------



## pdq (Dec 28, 2011)

...and my post on the DLP and auctions didn't make it on here either???


----------



## pdq (Dec 28, 2011)

oh no here it is...


----------

